# Desktop environment.



## SENECA (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello again.

First of all I want to make today pr today still do not use, nor do I have FreeBSD installed on my pc.
The question is that yesterday when I read an installation manual I found out that FreeBSD does not bring a desktop environment within the installation cd.

Is this so?

Am I right?

On the other hand I have heard that if you bring PC-BSD KDE.

What do you think?

P.D. Excuse my ignorance.

Bye.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, you can install a desktop environment from cd packages or post install via packages or ports.


----------



## SENECA (Aug 24, 2010)

That's what I had thought to understand, but the problem I see is that FreeBSD does not bring any desktop environment (kde, gnome) included by default.
PC-BSD if it has by default.
For a novice like me that's a big challenge.

Bye.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ << everything is there (available in other languages as well)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 25, 2010)

Why not simply use PC-BSD then? What's this thread about?


----------



## SENECA (Aug 25, 2010)

Good question.

Why not directly install PC-BSD and let me questions?

Firstly because it is BSD FreeBSD most used and extended.
The problem is very ignorant I am a beginner and that is why they ask questions.
I hope not to bother anyone with questions.

"PC-BSD and FreeBSD are exactly the same except that the first incorporated brings the desktop environment, and FreeBSD does not?

Would you say that are something like Ubuntu and Kubuntu?

* Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same except that Ubuntu is GNOME desktop environment, KDE and Kubuntu.

Anyone who uses FreeBSD software is also compatible with PC-BSD, and therefore any BSD?

Thanks for reply and sorry for the inconvenience.

Â¡Viva EspaÃ±a!


Chao.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2010)

PC-BSD is fine for beginners, especially when they want a desktop environment. Learn FreeBSD (and how to add a desktop environment to it) once you understand PC-BSD well enough.


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 26, 2010)

I would like to expand a bit on the philosophical element of this discussion. PC-BSD as mentioned is for beginners needing a scaffold. When I first began learning about UNIX and BSD there was no such tool. So please take advantage of it as it was created for that purpose.

FreeBSD as well as the other BSDs are historical OSes. With that they mimic what that is... BSD UNIX. They are used for many things beyond desktop environments. FreeBSD makes no assumptions on what you want to use it for. There will never be a default desktop or graphical installer. Whether you realize it now or not THIS IS A GOOD THING. 

The installer allows for packages to be installed or you could opt out and install it once your in the OS. Following the directions on how to set up an X server and desktop in the FreeBSD handbook is how we all learned how to do it. (at least the ones of us whom remember when FreeBSD documentation didn't have to call it UNIX-like)

I suggest trying to get it working the traditional way. If anything you will learn how the X server relates to the many desktop solutions available to us. Also getting your hands dirty under the hood allows you more control if you ever do have a problem as you've already been there.

Note that pc-bsd is always an option if the classical way provides too much of a learning curve.

I do remember the feeling of excitement typing `startx` for the first time after much reading and research(some false starts from xfree86 mis-configurations) after building the server and installing my first desktop (actually it was a wm) 

Take the more challenging route. It's worth it in the long run. shortcuts are well... just that shortcuts.

Good luck.


----------



## fender0107401 (Aug 26, 2010)

No every FreeBSD run as desktop, and everyone have their preference.

So, I don't think that is a good idea to set some default desktop experiment.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 26, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ << everything is there (available in other languages as well)



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/es_ES.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/

Here it is  Handbook in your language (Spain) 
Please read it. It is VERY good for beginners


----------



## gkontos (Aug 26, 2010)

One of the main reasons I liked and stuck with Freebsd 6 years ago was the fact that you can get a minimal installation without having to remove after, all unnecessary services and packages, see Linux. So, yes it is not as quick to set up for a desktop environment, especially if you like to build everything from ports.
You can take advantage of PCBSD ready made environments and learn FreeBSD at the same time. Who knows after a while you might create your own custom based BSD distribution.


----------



## Caliante (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree that in this day and age it might sound strange that an OS would be delivered without a GUI; I had the same when I first looked at FreeBSD. It was like 'ehrm, guys, the age of DOS is long gone, they invented a GUI to make it easier'. That was until I read a very clear explanation about the filosophy of FreeBSD: *choice*. If you want a GUI then install one, if you don't want one then here's an OS without a GUI that you can still use for whatever it is you want to use (firewall, webserver, etcetera).

When you keep that in mind it makes a lot of sense that FreeBSD is delivered the way it is.

You might say (as you sort of did): 'but Linux delivers a GUI by default'. I would answer: keep in mind that FreeBSD and Linux are not the same, they have different a filosophy.

As a final note, I tend to agree with one of the previous posters: IF you manage to get a FreeBSD system built with GUI and all that stuff yourself THEN you have actually done yourself a big favor of allowing yourself to learn about the inner workings of FreeBSD. Which for example I just went through myself yesterday again as my upgrade from 8.0 -> 8.1 was a problem and I didn't want to reinstall FreeBSD (which would be the easy way/shortcut), meaning: I had to solve the problem and stretch my brain (and my temper :e).


----------



## ronnylov (Sep 3, 2010)

All Linux distributions are not the same. Arch Linux is a basic installation without GUI and you build everything from this instead of stripping down a more bloated installation. Ubuntu is considered as bloated GUI install but even here you can choose the alternative installation media and make a basic install (or you can install ubuntu server). There are a lot of Linux alternatives without GUI if you want it. The reason for this is probably the widespread use in servers where you do not need a GUI.

I prefer the OS installation without a GUI as a base where you add things you need, just like it is done with FreeBSD.


----------



## mechanic (Sep 4, 2010)

Nah, if a GUI was unnecessary for a server, Windows server products wouldn't ship with one.


----------



## gkontos (Sep 4, 2010)

mechanic said:
			
		

> Nah, if a GUI was unnecessary for a server, Windows server products wouldn't ship with one.


It took them a while but they realized it starting with windows2008


----------



## SENECA (Sep 8, 2010)

Firstly thank you all answer my question.

I think I'm understanding Caul is the philosophy of FreeBSD, and why not bring a desktop environment included by default in the installation, as well as not bring much else.
Things that in many cases only serve to take up space on your hard disk, and nothing more.

Perceive that the installation of FreeBSD is a minimalist installation, and from the same can be installed and adding to it.

The philosophy seems perfect, but for novices like me complicate everything in excess.
At first I think I'm going to decant to try PC-BSD and later God will tell.
As I have said before PC-BSD is geared to novices like me.

The case is closed to 100%.
All doubts are solved.


A big and expensive thanks to all for your cooperation.

Bye bye.


----------

